# New Speeco 4 way wedge system



## obee1kubota (Jan 15, 2012)

I just found out that the new adjustable 4 way wedge system for Speeco and Husky splitters is available. OMNI Mfg Log Splitter Accessories - OMNI Mfg LLC has them for 22t-25t and 28t-35t splitters.


----------



## kmassing (Jan 16, 2012)

I just saw these tucked away on the Speeco site. I called them and Tractor Supply will have them, or can order them. The $25 shipping at that site makes it hard for me to do. If the wedge is $140 at TS, I'll definitely try it.
It's definitely better than the 'slip-over' one Speeco has had.

Ken


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 16, 2012)

kmassing said:


> I just saw these tucked away on the Speeco site. I called them and Tractor Supply will have them, or can order them. The $25 shipping at that site makes it hard for me to do. If the wedge is $140 at TS, I'll definitely try it.
> It's definitely better than the 'slip-over' one Speeco has had.
> 
> Ken



I bought the Speeco 22t-25t four way slip over. The top plate that is welded on can only withstand the straightest of hardwoods. Do you have a link for the one TSC will sell?


----------



## kmassing (Jan 16, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I bought the Speeco 22t-25t four way slip over. The top plate that is welded on can only withstand the straightest of hardwoods. Do you have a link for the one TSC will sell?



The pic is at the link in the original post.
Here is a link to a PDF installation instructions. Note that it replaces the OEM 2 way, and the 4-way part can be left off.

http://speeco.com/whitepapers/4-Way Wedge Mounting Instructions.pdf

I'll be calling TSC tomorrow and begin the possible ordeal of getting them to Raincheck order an item from a vendor without a TSC SKU number. 

Ken


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 16, 2012)

I just got the 4 way slip over from TSC last week. Had I known this was coming out, I probably would have waited. 

I did spend all day Saturday abusing the heck out of the slip over. I sent it through some NASTY knotty hard woods. It seems to work. 

I found the 4 way is really only useful when the wood is properly sized. If you can't make 4 good pieces from the wood you are ready to split, it is faster to run the standard wedge. Otherwise you get weird small pieces and shaving. Wood too big just split awkward with the 4 way.

Sorting seemed best.

ac


----------



## kmassing (Jan 17, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I bought the Speeco 22t-25t four way slip over. The top plate that is welded on can only withstand the straightest of hardwoods. Do you have a link for the one TSC will sell?



The pic is in the original post.

Here is a link to the installation instructions. This wedge seems to be a replacement for the OEM wedge, with the option to use it 2-way or 4-way.
http://speeco.com/whitepapers/4-Way Wedge Mounting Instructions.pdf
Ken


----------



## kmassing (Jan 17, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I bought the Speeco 22t-25t four way slip over. The top plate that is welded on can only withstand the straightest of hardwoods. Do you have a link for the one TSC will sell?



I replied last night but the post didn't get posted, maybe because I'm a newbie and there was a link in it.
Let's try this one, the file is the second PDF from the top.

Index of /whitepapers


----------



## kmassing (Jan 17, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I bought the Speeco 22t-25t four way slip over. The top plate that is welded on can only withstand the straightest of hardwoods. Do you have a link for the one TSC will sell?



I've tried to reply twice with the link but the posts haven't posted, perhaps due to including a link and I'm a newbie.

I have one ordered from Omni $140 plus $17 shipping, TS was ~$225

Go to speeco dot com slash whitepages and the PDF will be second from the top.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 17, 2012)

Read the fine print, the cheaper slip over's are for softwood only. You've got to jump up to the expensive model for the hardwoods.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 17, 2012)

kmassing said:


> I've tried to reply twice with the link but the posts haven't posted, perhaps due to including a link and I'm a newbie.
> 
> I have one ordered from Omni $140 plus $17 shipping, TS was ~$225
> 
> Go to speeco dot com slash whitepages and the PDF will be second from the top.



I thanks. I ordered one from Omni earlier this morning too.


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 17, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Read the fine print, the cheaper slip over's are for softwood only. You've got to jump up to the expensive model for the hardwoods.



I read the fine print but I don't listen well. I spent all day Saturday smashing knotty oak with the slip over 4 way. I'll let you know when I have an issue.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 17, 2012)

avc8130 said:


> I read the fine print but I don't listen well. I spent all day Saturday smashing knotty oak with the slip over 4 way. I'll let you know when I have an issue.



I spent 30 minutes before I broke mine. The top plate that is welded on started to break away from the wedge. Tread lightly my friend.


----------



## avc8130 (Jan 17, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I spent 30 minutes before I broke mine. The top plate that is welded on started to break away from the wedge. Tread lightly my friend.



I figured that might be the weak link. Did yours have the strengthening rib welded across the top and down the back? The picture on their site doesn't show it so I wonder if it was a running production improvement.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 17, 2012)

avc8130 said:


> I figured that might be the weak link. Did yours have the strengthening rib welded across the top and down the back? The picture on their site doesn't show it so I wonder if it was a running production improvement.



Yes it has the rib. I tried to take a pic just now to post of where I damaged it but it didn't show up well enough.


----------



## kmassing (Jan 25, 2012)

Rudedog said:


> I thanks. I ordered one from Omni earlier this morning too.



Mine will be here Friday. :msp_thumbsup:

62 pounds according to UPS! :msp_smile:


----------



## Mntn Man (Jan 25, 2012)

Yep, I'm getting one too. I have noticed that the wood I usually split I only have to go about 1/4 stroke or just until the shoulders of the wedge pop it. I have been designing one of these in my head for a while but for $155, I'll take the easy route.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 26, 2012)

kmassing said:


> Mine will be here Friday. :msp_thumbsup:
> 
> 62 pounds according to UPS! :msp_smile:



Mine comes today! I told my wife that it is a Valentines present so should would bring it in off of the front porch. I wouldn't want it stolen. Now I better figure out something for Valentines Day cause you know they never forget anything.


----------



## remduck1 (Jan 26, 2012)

which did you order? 22 ton or 35 ton model? please post some pis of the bottom plate. My huskee 27 ton is about 20 years old and has flat rails that the bottom of the wedge assembly runs in unlike the newer curved rail speecos. dont know what the newer 35 tons have as the website pics are poor. thanks


----------



## kmassing (Jan 26, 2012)

remduck1 said:


> which did you order? 22 ton or 35 ton model? please post some pis of the bottom plate. My huskee 27 ton is about 20 years old and has flat rails that the bottom of the wedge assembly runs in unlike the newer curved rail speecos. dont know what the newer 35 tons have as the website pics are poor. thanks



I ordered the 22 ton.

After I ordered on the phone someone at Omni called me back and asked about the rails. He said he needed to confirm that the rail was curved to ensure the wedge will work.

Might be good if you give them or Speeco a call.


----------



## remduck1 (Jan 26, 2012)

thanks. I might wait and see what you think of it before I invest


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 26, 2012)

kmassing said:


> I ordered the 22 ton.
> 
> After I ordered on the phone someone at Omni called me back and asked about the rails. He said he needed to confirm that the rail was curved to ensure the wedge will work.
> 
> Might be good if you give them or Speeco a call.



Man ......... I didn't even think about that. I wonder why I didn't get the call? Luckily, I have one of the newer splitters with the curved rail so I should be in good shape.


----------



## kmassing (Jan 26, 2012)

remduck1 said:


> thanks. I might wait and see what you think of it before I invest



I just checked the PDF of the wedge and the sides of the wedge are curved to match the curved rails.

https://www.speeco.us/whitepapers/4-Way Wedge Mounting Instructions.pdf

Speecos site seems to be ill this morning.

Ken


----------



## Mntn Man (Jan 26, 2012)

kmassing said:


> I ordered the 22 ton.
> 
> After I ordered on the phone someone at Omni called me back and asked about the rails. He said he needed to confirm that the rail was curved to ensure the wedge will work.
> 
> Might be good if you give them or Speeco a call.



Crap, mine is flat railed!


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 26, 2012)

For those with round rails you won't be disappointed. This thing is built like a tank. I wasn't thinking about it when I placed the order and it had a 69 lbs. shipping weight. It weighs every bit of 69 pounds. It has a really cool detente pin so you can change from a regular 2 split to a 4 split in seconds. The 4 split has two adjustable heights so you can change it to handle bigger rounds. It seems to be everything that the advertising claims it to be. This is sweet and I can't wait to use it. 







The two way is in the back and the four way is on the left. The hole for the detente on the four way is just beneath the welded fins and not visible. 






You can see both detente holes on the ram and the detente pin.


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 26, 2012)

Mntn Man said:


> Crap, mine is flat railed!



====

I suspect that a little heat a judisious application of a heavy hammer can make these work on the flat rail beams as well...

Seem like the wings on the 4 way are a bit short, let us know how they work out...


----------



## avalancher (Jan 27, 2012)

WidowMaker said:


> ====
> 
> I suspect that a little heat a judisious application of a heavy hammer can make these work on the flat rail beams as well...
> 
> Seem like the wings on the 4 way are a bit short, let us know how they work out...




That is exactly why I havent bought one, the short wings are pointless in my species of wood. I already have the slip on for my 35ton, and the wings are built short enough to pass through the log stripper. The wings do nothing more than open up a little crack, and thats it. I imagine it would work okay for wood that pops open like red oak,but when it comes to pecan, hickory, or white oak you have nothing but a mess.


----------



## Mntn Man (Mar 5, 2012)

I emailed them today asked if they could make some with a flat wedge base. I will post their reply. 

The short wings won't be a problem for the kinds of wood I split. If they do, I'll do a little modding.


----------

